#  >  > Buying, Renting, Leasing Property, Houses, Bungalows, Villas and Land in Thailand >  >  > Thailand, Land, Property and Condo sales listings >  >  > Properties in Koh Samui >  >  Commercial Property for sale in Koh Samui

## Property Consultant

*SJ010806-100: Snack Bar for lease Bophut*

*Location:* Bophut*Type:* road side*Land Title:*N/A - Lease*Land Size:*From 0sq.m. *Prices:*From ß 2,500,000
 

Located in the busy area of Bophut, snack bar and office unit...more information.
*SJ020306-200: Bar/Club with apartments*

*Location:* Chaweng*Type:* road side*Land Title:*Chanote*Land Size:*From 0sq.m. *Prices:*From ß 25,000,000
 
Located in the heart of Chaweng this 3 storey building which has a 2 bedroom apartment on the 3rd floor...more information.
*SJ020306-300: Resort & Spa for sale located in Bophut*

*Location:* Bophut*Type:* Flat land*Land Title:*Chanote*Land Size:*From 6400sq.m. *Prices:*From ß 50,000,000
 
Located within walking distance to Fisherman's Village...more information.
*SJ030704-777: SOLD Beach Resort located in Lamai*

*Location:* Lamai*Type:* Beach*Land Title:*Nor Sor Sam Gor*Land Size:*From 12000sq.m. *Prices:*From ß 135,000,000
 
Beach resort for sale with direct access onto the beach, 40 rooms...more information.
*SJ040106-400: Beach side bar/restaurant with penthouse apartment for long lease*

*Location:* Bophut*Type:* Beach*Land Title:*N/A - Lease*Land Size:*From 0sq.m. *Prices:*From ß 38,000,000
 
Prime location in Bophut Fisherman's village bar/restaurant & penthouse apartment for long lease...more information.
*SJ050505-100: Small resort for sale in Ban Rak*

*Location:* Ban Rak*Type:* Flat land*Land Title:*Chanote*Land Size:*From 1820sq.m. *Prices:*From ß 12,500,000
 
Located a few minutes from Ban Rak beach, shops and restaurants....more information.
*SJ050606-300: Beach front luxury apartments for sale*

*Location:* Bophut*Type:* Beach*Land Title:*Chanote*Land Size:*From 0sq.m. *Prices:*From ß 110,000,000
 
Situated in the heart of Bophut Fisherman's village these beach front luxury apartments are for sale freehold....more information.
*SJ060405-333: Small Bungalow Business for sale*

*Location:* Chaweng*Type:* Flat land*Land Title:*Nor Sor Sam Gor*Land Size:*From 1600sq.m. *Prices:*From ß 8,200,000
 
Bungalow business plus owners house for sale within walking distance to Chaweng' beach and nightlife...more information.
*SJ071104-555: SOLD Bungalow & Spa for lease in Chaweng*

*Location:* Chaweng*Type:* Flat land*Land Title:*N/A 15 year lease*Land Size:*From 4850sq.m. *Prices:*From ß 20,000,000
 
Located a short walk from Chaweng beach this well maintained and busy resort is for lease...more information.
*SJ080804-450: SOLD - Ban Rak beach resort for long lease*

*Location:* Ban Rak*Type:* Beach*Land Title:*N/A - Lease*Land Size:*From 40000sq.m. *Prices:*From ß 15,000,000
 
With direct access on to the beach, 30 rooms located in the popular tourist area Ban Rak...more information.
*SJ080805-222: Bar for lease in Chaweng*

*Location:* Chaweng*Type:* road side*Land Title:*N/A - Lease*Land Size:*From 0sq.m. *Prices:*From ß 6,000,000
 
Bar for lease in the very busy Soi Green Mango...more information.
*SJ090905-300: Cafe/Bar for lease in Lamai*

*Location:* Lamai*Type:* road side*Land Title:*N/A - Lease*Land Size:*From 0sq.m. *Prices:*From ß 500,000
 
Located in Lamai an air-con cafe for lease...more information.
*SJ101005-200: Bar for lease in Soi Green Mango*

*Location:* Chaweng*Type:* road side*Land Title:*N/A - Lease*Land Size:*From 0sq.m. *Prices:*From ß 2,800,000
 
Bar for lease in the heart of Chaweng's nightlife...more information.
*SJ111005-100: Bar for lease in Soi Reggie*

*Location:* Chaweng*Type:* road side*Land Title:*N/A - Lease*Land Size:*From 0sq.m. *Prices:*From ß 1,800,000
 
A large bar for lease in the busy area of Soi Reggie...more information.
*SJ111005-200: Shop/Apartment for lease in Bophut*

*Location:* Bophut*Type:* road side*Land Title:*N/A - Lease*Land Size:*From 0sq.m. *Prices:*From ß 2,000,000
 
Located within walking distance to Bophut Fisherman's village this brand new shop/apartment...more information.
*SJ111005-300: Large bar in central Chaweng with rental rooms and retail units available with long lease*

*Location:* Chaweng*Type:* road side*Land Title:*N/A - Lease*Land Size:*From 0sq.m. *Prices:*From ß 16,000,000
 
Large bar with rental rooms and retail units located in central Chaweng avilable with long lease...more information.

----------


## soseewee

Land for sell in Pangka,Koh Samui‏  

We have 2 plots of land in Pangka ,Talingam ,Koh Samui that closed up with Element boutique resort & spa , plot A and plot B.

Plot A :is in the north of Element boutique resort & spa with 18724 Sq.m.(11-2-81 rai) with 14 million baht/rai. We sell as a whole can not be subdivide. The beachfront wide 95 m.from Element boutique resort & spa through the north.

North : free land
South : Element boutique resort & spa and free land.
East : Government road wide 8m. 
West : beach .

Location : Pangka ,Talingam ,Koh Samui
-Latitude : 9°25'28.38"N
-Longitude : 99°56'9.16"E

The type of access Government road wide 18m.
The type of utilities :electric closed up with the plot and water.

We also want to sell a plot of land as below :

Plot B :is in the south of Element boutique resort & spa with 11200 Sq.m.(7 rai) with 9.5 million baht/rai. We sell as a whole can not be subdivide. The frontbeach wide 10-20 m. only from Element boutique resort & spa through the south.

North : Element boutique resort & spa
South : free land.
East: Private road wide 6m. 
West : beach . 
Location : Pangka ,Talingam ,Koh Samui
-Latitude : 9°25'28.38"N
-Longitude : 99°56'9.16"E
The type of access Private road wide 6m.
The type of utilities :electric closed up with the plot and water.
Have 2 villas 1 fl. in this plot.



Best Regards'

James
0812563975
my_newdreem2hotmail.com

----------

